# Silverstone's new FT01 chassis.



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 5, 2008)

Bit-tech have some details on Silverstone's new flagship chassis, the FT01. I think it looks freakin' awesome. What d'you think, is it the sort of case you'd buy?


----------



## MRCL (Oct 5, 2008)

It certainly looks really nice... but I bet its gonna cost a whole effin lot of money...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2008)

HEY! shhhhhh! dont tell anyone about this case. i MUST be the first one(on TPU at least) to own one. thats why im selling my TJ07


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Oct 6, 2008)

That is a slick looking case. How much are they going to be?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2008)

$219.99

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Description=ft01&x=0&y=0


----------



## MRCL (Oct 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> $219.99
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Description=ft01&x=0&y=0



!!! Next thing I'm gonna buy!

But how come the pics posted here and on the Silverstone website show the case featured with side window, when on newegg they say its not equipped with one?


----------



## Snipermonkey2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn I really need a better video card before I buy a new case. But that is still one hot case.


----------



## erocker (Oct 6, 2008)

It would be nice if everything was made of aluminum and I don't care for the casters on the bottom.  It makes it look cheap.  On the other hand, if I had one it would deffinitely be the case for my main rig.


----------



## MRCL (Oct 6, 2008)

Cool, its on sale here already,  and with november paycheck, I'm gonna get this baby, as I'm not fully satisfied with my current Lian Li, and CM Stacker 832 I had in mind is much more expensive and less beautiful...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 6, 2008)

I must admit, I do love this case and for £150 I'm so getting this for my friends new build.


----------



## MRCL (Oct 6, 2008)

Hope someone makes a review here on TPU :>


----------



## freaksavior (Oct 7, 2008)

nice, case.

first fav case. coolermaster stacker 83X
second favorite case SILVERSTONE SST-TJ07


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 22, 2008)

here they are for now. still have to get the water system worked out. its not gonna be as easy as i thought. gotta do cable management as well.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 22, 2008)

That looks freaking awesome! Good luck with the watercooling, I'll be really interested to see how it turns out.


----------



## MRCL (Oct 22, 2008)

I get mine "approx. end of October"


----------



## Eternal (Oct 22, 2008)

That thing looks feckin' insane. N damn your CPU cooler looks like you just mounted a car radiator on it Lol. What is it? That ram cooler looks good aswell, im gonna have to buy me one of those babies.


----------



## MRCL (Oct 24, 2008)

Finally got mine today. God Damnit, is it me, or is cable routing harder than cathing the Yeti...
I'll proceed this weekend, for now the case rests open, because atm, I cant close the side panel xD


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 24, 2008)

mine was actually pretty easy.


----------



## _jM (Oct 24, 2008)

Thats the same case im bout to buy.. but you should have gotten the  FT01B-W  It has an all black interior. When you get everything all set, could you post some temps for me .. i would like to see how good the stock cooling is.


----------



## _jM (Oct 24, 2008)

MRCL said:


> Finally got mine today. God Damnit, is it me, or is cable routing harder than cathing the Yeti...
> I'll proceed this weekend, for now the case rests open, because atm, I cant close the side panel xD



Modular PSU ftw! Im buying a CORSAIR 1000HX modular psu with that case (the FT01B-W)

And i see Fits has removed the hdd cages and added a 3.25 cage like i was thinking.. thankz! Now i see how mine will look.. and i bet that increased alot of airflow too? The stock hdd rack just looked like it was blocking too much air for the GFX card(s)


----------



## MRCL (Oct 24, 2008)

_jM said:


> Modular PSU ftw! Im buying a CORSAIR 1000HX modular psu with that case (the FT01B-W)
> 
> And i see Fits has removed the hdd cages and added a 3.25 cage like i was thinking.. thankz! Now i see how mine will look.. and i bet that increased alot of airflow too? The stock hdd rack just looked like it was blocking too much air for the GFX card(s)



I have a modular PSU 
As for Airflow, the front intake seems pretty blocked, yes. Oh and I turned the top 180 Fan around, so that it blows air out of the case instead of blowing inside. You know... heat rising and stuff, hope my physics knowledge is still right...


----------



## _jM (Oct 24, 2008)

MRCL said:


> I have a modular PSU
> As for Airflow, the front intake seems pretty blocked, yes. Oh and I turned the top 180 Fan around, so that it blows air out of the case instead of blowing inside. You know... heat rising and stuff, hope my physics knowledge is still right...




Yea i read that the top 180 was an intake and i was like "wtf m8".  Im sure Ill do the same.

 But as far as temps go could you guys post some temps for me?


----------



## MRCL (Oct 26, 2008)

Well after idling about 24h, the temps are:

CPU: According to Asus' Monitoring Device 22-24° Celsius
GPU: According to GPU-Z 32° Celsius

All with no rear exhaust fans, just the top one, and ambient room temp of 20° Celsius

I'll try with different programms and also load later, but for now, the idle temps are satisfying me.


----------



## mil (Oct 28, 2008)

is this case aluminum?


----------



## Psycownage (Nov 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


>



Hi i am thinking of getting this case and was wondering if that is a 180mm rad and if so what is it, i did a quick search and could not find anything relevant

Thanks and 1st post here


----------



## _jM (Nov 6, 2008)

Psycownage said:


> Hi i am thinking of getting this case and was wondering if that is a 180mm rad and if so what is it, i did a quick search and could not find anything relevant
> 
> Thanks and 1st post here



Its the black ice Xtreme X-flow rad. Its a  120mm .. like you said.. you cant find a 180mm rad cause there isnt any. Unless you make one


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 6, 2008)

thermochill pa160.1

welcome


----------



## _jM (Nov 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> thermochill pa160.1
> 
> welcome



ok now i feel dumb .. thought that was the X-flow rad:shadedshu


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 7, 2008)

I thought the PA160.1 was 160mm not 180... 

Oh yeah, Samurai Champloo FTW!


----------



## alexicore5000 (Nov 7, 2008)

im not sure about it tbh - not a fan of the curved top and bottom
the internal structure looks fantastic though - bigger than my bedroom thats for sure


----------



## Exavier (Nov 7, 2008)

I would get this case if you could prise my TJ07 (arrived today!) out of my cold, dead arms..


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 11, 2008)

AnandTech have a review up. I actually really fuggin' like this case.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 11, 2008)

Guess it's a matter of taste. This case is exactly what I don't want


----------



## MRCL (Nov 11, 2008)

I like it. I cant stop looking at it. And the feel, oh the feel of the body... one word: sexy!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 11, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> Guess it's a matter of taste. This case is exactly what I don't want



How come?


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not hot for the modern-brushed-aluminum look. I'd rather see something nice 'n black or something industrial.
This is the stuff I'll be working with:


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 11, 2008)

Something like this...


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 11, 2008)

That's kind of overdoing it, but you got the point I guess 
I've got this small beauty (though I want to fix the front mesh, it's whooshing on my intake fan like a maniac):


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 11, 2008)

That's not actually a bad little case. What are the dimensions of it & what size is the intake fan? Maybe you could drop the speed of it slightly, that might help reduce the noise.


----------



## andrewsmc (Nov 11, 2008)

Hm, im not a superbig fan.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 11, 2008)

36cm x 17cm x 39cm, height/width/depth, it's a perfect fit for a m-atx board (it came as a barebone)
As for the fan, it's an 80mm Nexus Real Silent, doing 1500rpm. I might pull it out even cause it was mainly there to supply air to my GPU's stock cooler, which I replaced.

Had this puppy before, which was twice as high and 1,5 times deeper...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 11, 2008)

That looks like a old school Cheiftech case, or is it an old Coolermaster ATS case? I'm probably wrong on both guesses.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 11, 2008)

Old-school Chieftec it is, and I always forget the model number (just Googled "Chieftec Bigtower")


----------

